# Foreigner marrying to malaysia



## niel (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am Malaysian currently living in Malaysia. My Gf is a China Shanghai citizen currently working in China. We are in relationship. Have few question regards to marriage hope someone can give a pointers.

We decided not to change citizenship status. She will remain staying & work in Shanghai, I will continue my business in Malaysia. 

1. If to buy property in both Shanghai & Malaysia, can we register both names under the ownership of these properties in both country?

2. What is the best approach to get longest visa and longer stay during each trip for either party?

3. If decided to have children, how will child citizenship affect both of us.

I will have more questions but lets start with above.
Kindly share your experience & expertist if you are familiar with above topic.

Best Regards,
Niel.


----------

